# curlex quick grass?



## econdave (Apr 7, 2006)

nobody ever heard of this stuff? it comes in a roll 6x75 feet. Looks like the grass you put in a easter egg basket, and it has seed in it. You roll it out and water it and the grassy stuff dissenigrates.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 11, 2006)

The curlex itself does not "go bad" as long as it hasn't gotten wet and rotted or dried out to the point of being brittle.

The seed on the other hand does degrade over time and may or may not germinate. If I were to use it I would put down the curlex and then more "new" seed.

What are your plans for this stuff? It is designed for use in drainage swales to reduce erosion while the seed gets established.


----------



## econdave (Apr 7, 2006)

I thought you could use it for seeding lawns.


----------



## AEC (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi,
I work for American Excelsior and thought I would respond to your Curlex question. 

The size you stated, 6x75, is not a size that we produce in Curlex and we do not add any seeds in our blankets. This blanket must be from another company.

Regarding your question about if it goes bad, it won't. As long as it is kept in a dry location out of direct sunlight it will still be good for a couple of years. 

Hope this helps.


----------

